# Sprinkler piping repair



## Inspector 102 (Feb 5, 2010)

Local industrial facility has a section of sprinkler piping that has a small leak (pinhole) and would like to use a water line repair clamp over it. The clamp is stainless steel, full circle with 6 or 8 bolts to tighten down. It is the same clamp used by the local water department to repair water mains. Has anyone ever allowed this type of repair other than temporary? What standard would apply for proper repair material in this application short of repalcing the entire length of piping. The system is approximately 20 year old and my concern would be what else is wrong with the piping that allows it to leak. Thanks


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

NFPA 25 (5.2.2.1)

We typically require the facility to contract their sprinkler service provider and have the section of pipe repaired/replaced.  If the system is impaired they would also need to follow an impairment schedule.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

Replace all sections as needed, then test! Temporary maybe over night.


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

would require aboveground to be replaced.

what psi is the clamp rated to???

I did have to eat an nderground repair with a clamp, because I could not find anything thata does not allow it, may be the same with aboveground?????

is there anything in 13 that says,, not sure what NFPA 25 (5.2.2.1) says


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

I hope your happy; I had to take the wrap off my 2009 Fire Code book.

Inspector 102; are you the Fire Code Official?  If not, I would turn the problem over to him.

"Section 901.7 Systems out of service (if it's leaking; it's out of service).  Where a required fire protection system is out of service, the fire department and the Fire Code Official shall be notified immediately" (and the rest of the requirements are his/her problem)   

I just love it when the Fire Marshall says that the Fire Codes are his; bless his heart.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

Is the clamp UL Listed or FM Approved for that use?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

102

Pipe that is 20 years old should not have pin hole leaks, especially if it is a wet system. UNLESS it has a problem with the water inside of the pipe. I would ask the building owner to check for MIC (Microbiological Influenced Corrosion) within the pipe. This web site will get you started.[urlhttp://www.firesprinkler.org/techservices/mic/index.html[/url]

Test kit for MIC is about $1500-2000. here is an example

http://www.firesprinkler.org/techservices/mic/articles/article3.html

I would let them repair the pipe temporarily with the clamp. BUT I would like to see the inside of the pipe to know what is going on. IF it is MIC treating it NOW could prevent the entire piping system from leaking.

If it is bad pipe, which we had a bunch of bad pipe from China about 15-20 years ago, this may be another problem.

Bottom line the pin hole leak is telling you something you need to find out what the problem is. You just do not want to put a band aid on the problem. It will only come back at you.

Have they done a 5 year Obstruction Investigation as required by NFPA 25, 08, section 14.2?? What did the last inspection indicate on the condition of the inside of the pipe??


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

For clairification purposes.

My original posting referred to the 2002 edition of NFPA 25 for what should be done when the pipe is inspected “free from leakage” as referenced by the 2006 IFC (T-901.6.1) only because it is still predominantly used as the adopted code presently not the 2009, although the 2009 edition of IFC treats it the same.

I also agree with *InsEng* with his investigation suggestions.

UB,

Your stirring the pot  



> I just love it when the Fire Marshall says that the Fire Codes are his; bless his heart.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Sprinkler piping repair

Thanks for all the replies. I figured that a temporary repair was the best that would be allowed by this clamp.

UB- I am not the fire marshall, but in this small town, I wear most of the hats. I am a combination inspector with5 ICC certifications plus the Planning Director and the Asst. Fire Chief. Sometimes I even do building repairs around City Hall. The Fire Inspector presented the question to me and I am trying to assist.

I do not know what it would be like to only cover a single facet of code enforcement, but with the economy the way it is, I am glad that I have all the hats to wear. Been doing 20 years and don't feel like changing now.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------

